# For Sale in the South East



## gavlar (Jun 16, 2017)

Following my brick smoker and BBQ grill build I have a number of items for sale which due to the weight is probably best collected.

I have a fair few brand new 25mm fire bricks, Sheets of 25mm calcium silicate board and a large tub of heat resistant cement.

In the Gatwick area for anyone interested drop me a line.

Gavlar


----------

